# Stainless polish



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

Has anyone found a good replacement stainless polish since Tableau disappeared ( non abrasive )??


----------



## Batian (Oct 23, 2017)

Is Solvol Autosol abrasive?

If not, I have had good results using it on the back of a piece of old soft leather.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

I use astonish stainless steel spray. Really good


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

Batian said:


> Is Solvol Autosol abrasive?
> 
> If not, I have had good results using it on the back of a piece of old soft leather.


Yes it contains fine abrasive OK for some things but NOT mirror polished stainless


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

El carajillo said:


> Has anyone found a good replacement stainless polish since Tableau disappeared ( non abrasive )??


No! There just wasn't anything like it. I've been looking recently and came across InoxiClean foam cleaner and a Scotch SS cleaner too. I still haven't tried either yet because I know they won't be as good. Or maybe they will!


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Any views on this 3M one @El carajillo ? I am half tempted to give it a go.


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

I asked about the Tableau aerosol and received a reply minutes later!

Hello A

Yes it was a brilliant product but unfortunately the supplier stopped making it for us. We have another cleaner under the maid simple brand. It's good but it isn't the same. You can see it here:https://www.maidsimpleproducts.co.uk/home/product-detail.php?id=14

I hope this helps!

Kind Regards

Mark Scheldt


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Astonish......its the does bollocks

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Astonish-Stainless-Steel-Spray-Pack/dp/B004YC3CSM/ref=sr_1_4_a_it?ie=UTF8&qid=1522963710&sr=8-4&keywords=astonish+stainless&dpID=41GJdzbm05L&preST=_SY300_QL70_&dpSrc=srch

this is a 12 pack but just for demonstration


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

I'm not so sure you need a specific polish with SS, any old Glass cleaner used on a cold machine seems to do the job just fine for me (similar to the SS cleaner dfk posted).


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

I moved to this

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Method-Stainless-Steel-Surface-Cleaner/dp/B0036TGO0W


----------



## Bolta (May 11, 2014)

3M Stainless Cleaner and Polish works well, not sure if it's available in the UK.


----------



## jj-x-ray (Dec 31, 2017)

The previous owner of my mirror classic decided to clean it with wire wool 

I'm guessing I can never get rid of the fine scratches with any of these products unless I had it re-chromed?

I've heard peek is a good metal polish


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

dfk41 said:


> Astonish......its the does bollocks
> 
> https://www.amazon.co.uk/Astonish-Stainless-Steel-Spray-Pack/dp/B004YC3CSM/ref=sr_1_4_a_it?ie=UTF8&qid=1522963710&sr=8-4&keywords=astonish+stainless&dpID=41GJdzbm05L&preST=_SY300_QL70_&dpSrc=srch
> 
> this is a 12 pack but just for demonstration


As well as the coffee machine mmmm














:exit:


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

jj-x-ray said:


> The previous owner of my mirror classic decided to clean it with wire wool
> 
> I'm guessing I can never get rid of the fine scratches with any of these products unless I had it re-chromed?
> 
> I've heard peek is a good metal polish


Unfortunately you cannot remove severe scratches with polish, direction and what you polish with ' may' ameliorate the appearance.

I do not think you would have polished stainless chromed:confused:


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

MildredM said:


> Any views on this 3M one @El carajillo ? I am half tempted to give it a go.


I have just briefly read the spec / data sheet. Nothing abrasive in it but a couple of concerns on breathing in the aerosol / ingredients/ possible reactions

Think I will give it a miss.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

El carajillo said:


> I have just briefly read the spec / data sheet. Nothing abrasive in it but a couple of concerns on breathing in the aerosol / ingredients/ possible reactions
> 
> Think I will give it a miss.


It's partly why I chose method, non toxic natural ingredients and does work really good on coffee machines. No real info on Amazon, better info here.

https://www.biggreensmile.com/products/method-specialist-cleaners-stainless-steel-polish-spray-354ml/msteelspray.aspx?productid=msteelspray

I need something quick and easy to make a coffee machine look like new when I return them after review.


----------



## RoA19 (Feb 23, 2018)

DavecUK said:


> It's partly why I chose method, non toxic natural ingredients and does work really good on coffee machines. No real info on Amazon, better info here.
> 
> https://www.biggreensmile.com/products/method-specialist-cleaners-stainless-steel-polish-spray-354ml/msteelspray.aspx?productid=msteelspray
> 
> I need something quick and easy to make a coffee machine look like new when I return them after review.


There's madness in your Method


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Dylan said:


> I'm not so sure you need a specific polish with SS, any old Glass cleaner used on a cold machine seems to do the job just fine for me (similar to the SS cleaner dfk posted).


Once you've use the Tableau one nothing else will do


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

El carajillo said:


> I have just briefly read the spec / data sheet. Nothing abrasive in it but a couple of concerns on breathing in the aerosol / ingredients/ possible reactions
> 
> Think I will give it a miss.


I have ordered some. I will wear a mask when using it but if you don't hear from me for a while . . .


----------



## Missy (Mar 9, 2016)

Nobody else just polishes with a damp microfibre cloth then?


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Missy said:


> Nobody else just polishes with a damp microfibre cloth then?


I do, but I'm not keen on rubbing 'hard' with any kind of cloth which is where a cleaner comes in.


----------



## hammerme (Feb 5, 2018)

how do any of you guys get rid of faint scratches or do you just leave?


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Had good success using  *this*


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

This is really good stuff (although it IS abrasive).


----------



## jj-x-ray (Dec 31, 2017)

I worry about using the abrasives to get rid of the scratches. I'll probably end up making the rest of the surface dull with swirl marks...

Bit like father Ted Crilly trying to get rid of that car dent


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

I have tried a lot of metal polishes on stainless, including the Autosol one above and ones with finer abrasive - on highly polished stainless steel the cream/paste based ones will dull the surface, so I would avoid. The only ones that will properly achieve a mirror finish are polishing compounds and a polishing mop (in my experience).

If you can see scratched they probably aren't worth removing. Even faint ones are deep enough to need something like the Autosol polishes above to remove, at which pint it is very difficult to return the patch to a truly mirror finish - My VBM had been cleaned with a scourer and I spent a long time restoring it and finding all this out - I would leave any faint scratches as they are as its not worth the trouble of trying to remove them.


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

The 3M arrived today. I'm not sure I think much to it, to be honest. I will test it again tomorrow when I have more time. It isn't the foam that washes off type, it's spray and polish with a soft cloth. That's where the Tableau came into its own, washing it off and not really having to 'polish'.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

not tried it, but...

https://uk.rs-online.com/web/p/products/3888572/?grossPrice=Y&cm_mmc=UK-PLA-DS3A-_-google-_-PLA_UK_EN_Facilities_Cleaning_And_Maintenance-_-Cleaners_And_Degreasers_And_Removers%7CMulti-Purpose_Cleaners-_-PRODUCT+GROUP&matchtype=&gclid=CjwKCAjwwbHWBRBWEiwAMIV7E9uqJwi5s1AVrG5HyU0KJfPEzx8eVd54bnLastLbw2jlENnQD-akrhoCbckQAvD_BwE&gclsrc=aw.ds

or

https://www.reichelt.com/gb/en/?LANGUAGE=EN&CTYPE=0&MWSTFREE=0&CCOUNTRY=447&ARTICLE=108831&PROVID=2788&wt_guka=22596856457_79177436057&PROVID=2788&gclid=CjwKCAjwwbHWBRBWEiwAMIV7E9Qk_VtRTBiVb02E68bkny9PAZ-sw7VFc3ugkuYJoG6QLF6BklcmdRoCm2wQAvD_BwE


----------



## jj-x-ray (Dec 31, 2017)

i might give the old wd40 a try too, that was always a marvel at cleaning up metal bits in the past......amongst a million other uses


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

jj-x-ray said:


> i might give the old wd40 a try too, that was always a marvel at cleaning up metal bits in the past......amongst a million other uses


WD40 is oil based, it helps clean other forms of oil based dirt but will just leave your machine with a greasy residue - it is also not food safe and probably isnt great if its evaporating on hot surfaces in your food prep area.

Edit: Actually not oil based - but I would still avoid using on a kitchen item.


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Dylan said:


> WD40 is oil based, it helps clean other forms of oil based dirt but will just leave your machine with a greasy residue - it is also not food safe and probably isnt great if its evaporating on hot surfaces in your food prep area.
> 
> Edit: Actually not oil based - but I would still avoid using on a kitchen item.


Excellent stuff . . . For dispersing water. Can't stand the smell of it myself and wouldn't want it anywhere near the kitchen!!

I had to wait until we'd finished tea and had coffee to try the 3M stuff. Any kind of smell really affects my taste. I got Ian to have a go just now and he seemed to get on better with it than me (bit more patience) and actually, the ss feels very silky smooth. I'm just not keen on rubbing over and over with any kind of cloth really.


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

dfk41 said:


> not tried it, but...
> 
> https://uk.rs-online.com/web/p/products/3888572/?grossPrice=Y&cm_mmc=UK-PLA-DS3A-_-google-_-PLA_UK_EN_Facilities_Cleaning_And_Maintenance-_-Cleaners_And_Degreasers_And_Removers%7CMulti-Purpose_Cleaners-_-PRODUCT+GROUP&matchtype=&gclid=CjwKCAjwwbHWBRBWEiwAMIV7E9uqJwi5s1AVrG5HyU0KJfPEzx8eVd54bnLastLbw2jlENnQD-akrhoCbckQAvD_BwE&gclsrc=aw.ds
> 
> ...


When I read those data sheets I can almost feel myself gasping for breath!


----------



## xpresso (Jan 16, 2018)

Missy said:


> Nobody else just polishes with a damp microfibre cloth then?


Yes.

Jon.


----------



## Syenitic (Dec 1, 2013)

Dylan said:


> WD40 is oil based, it helps clean other forms of oil based dirt but will just leave your machine with a greasy residue - it is also not food safe and probably isnt great if its evaporating on hot surfaces in your food prep area.
> 
> Edit: Actually not oil based - but I would still avoid using on a kitchen item.


Really? I also always assumed it was a light oil. It must be a hydro-carbon of some sort, just based on its unique aroma. And as you say not a welcome addition to kitchen or its implements


----------



## ajohn (Sep 23, 2017)

My refurbished DB had a very light coating of something on it in places when I received it. I'd guess some one used a polishing duster with something on it. Soap and water didn't do much good, window cleaner did. It's a mix of water and alcohol plus a surfactant. It worked well. They are made to leave no residue and remove grease and grime etc.

John

-


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Right! I have really got to grips with how the 3M SS cleaner and polish works now. It's a 2 cloth job. I'm using a micro fibre duster for the initial spray/rub/clean part (it is a non scratch duster, supposedly) and then to polish up I'm using the spare micro fibre cloth that came with my Rocket. It is hem free so I know there are no scratchy threads there and the rest is meant to be suitable for stainless steel.

Having cleaned the L-R I moved on to the Silestone worktops, the ceramic Belfast type sink, the kettle and toaster, and the glass top on the table. Everything is very polished and smooth which I expect will lesson the return of marks and fingerprints.

Here is a demo of the skidiness following cleaning:


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

I got it via EBay:

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/3M-Stainless-Steel-Cleaner-and-Polish-600g-/362277581343


----------



## xpresso (Jan 16, 2018)

Just a point which I think is valid, with the SS polishes and cleaners considered for use, fill a dessert dish or cup with water and spray some of the cleaner you are using, mostly I think you will find that it creates a film on the surface of the water suggesting that it is spirit, oil based, call it what you will, which under certain circumstances may possibly kill if not eradicated from say your steam or hot water wand, the crema.

Also care needs to be exercised that when employing a spray aerosol application, your cups, glasses or whatever receptacles you use are best kept out of the way or washed in the normal way.

Jon.


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

^^^ yes, really good points xpresso.


----------



## mmmatron (Jun 28, 2014)

I like this, does the job.


----------



## Kyle T (Jan 6, 2016)

Nobody else uses a quick spray of WD40 then?


----------



## DavidBondy (Aug 17, 2010)

MildredM said:


> I got it via EBay:
> 
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/3M-Stainless-Steel-Cleaner-and-Polish-600g-/362277581343


Thanks. I've ordered a can. I'll try it on my GS/3 first then have a go at my mirror chrome Titus grinder.


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

DavidBondy said:


> Thanks. I've ordered a can. I'll try it on my GS/3 first then have a go at my mirror chrome Titus grinder.


Great! Can you report back with your findings, please


----------



## DavidBondy (Aug 17, 2010)

MildredM said:


> Great! Can you report back with your findings, please


Of course. It won't be here for a few days but I will give it a whirl (based on what you posted above) and report back. I'm particularly worried that I don't mar the mirror finish on the grinder. The GS/3 just needs a decent Polish!


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Dylan said:


> WD40 is oil based, it helps clean other forms of oil based dirt but will just leave your machine with a greasy residue - it is also not food safe and probably isnt great if its evaporating on hot surfaces in your food prep area.
> 
> Edit: Actually not oil based - but I would still avoid using on a kitchen item.


Isn't it a quarter petroleum oil based?


----------



## xpresso (Jan 16, 2018)

MildredM said:


> Isn't it a quarter petroleum oil based?


I suspect almost all the acclaimed polishes will be, without putting a finer point on it, petroleum based, put oil on anything and it will shine for as long as there is a presence of it.

Any minor scratches or long term staining will take a mechanical input to correct, unless you have absolute stamina and arms like Garth.

Jon.


----------



## jj-x-ray (Dec 31, 2017)

I've used wd to clean up bits in the past. It's quite thin so shouldn't leave residue if being polished with a cloth. The smell will dissipate. I think it would be perfect for chassis cleaning assuming you've taken precautions not to spray it anywhere else, especially the group...


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

DavidBondy said:


> Thanks. I've ordered a can. I'll try it on my GS/3 first then have a go at my mirror chrome Titus grinder.


Have you sold the Titan then DB!


----------



## DavidBondy (Aug 17, 2010)

dfk41 said:


> Have you sold the Titan then DB!


I sold my Terranova'd Versalab to Dave H and bought his Titus last year. He sold the Versalab on to Rhys.


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

MildredM said:


> Isn't it a quarter petroleum oil based?


I really don't know I'm afraid, it may well be - I realised I had only assumed it was oil based and when I googled it the first result said it was not oil based but the lubricant like nature is because it is a solvent and the things it begins to dissolve act as a lubricant.


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

results (0.57 seconds)

Search Results

*WD-40's main ingredients as supplied in aerosol cans, according to U.S. Material Safety Data Sheet information, are:*



50% "aliphatic hydrocarbons". ...




12-18% low vapor pressure aliphatic hydrocarbon. ...


2-3% carbon dioxide. ...





WD-40 - Wikipedia
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/WD-40

Feedback


----------



## ajohn (Sep 23, 2017)

xpresso said:


> Just a point which I think is valid, with the SS polishes and cleaners considered for use, fill a dessert dish or cup with water and spray some of the cleaner you are using, mostly I think you will find that it creates a film on the surface of the water suggesting that it is spirit, oil based, call it what you will, which under certain circumstances may possibly kill if not eradicated from say your steam or hot water wand, the crema.
> 
> Also care needs to be exercised that when employing a spray aerosol application, your cups, glasses or whatever receptacles you use are best kept out of the way or washed in the normal way.
> 
> Jon.


That's why I suggested window cleaner it will remove what's likely to left behind. Cleaners and polishes are often like CIF. My wife used to insist that as the add states doesn't scratch - true but what it does do is wear away the surface - standard polishing technique - use an abrasive that is fine enough not to leave scratches which is exactly how things are polished.

LOL So if your really want to polish use polish. If you want to just clean try window cleaner. I used it on my Sage DB because it's brushed stainless so anything that actually polishes would be a disaster. Some polishes may have the same sort of wax in them that can be used on cars - it will be pretty difficult to get off but will leave things nice and shiny. Isopropanol can also be used but for final removal isn't as good as window cleaner even though that is usually what's in it.

There is one stainless cleaner that doesn't contain any abrasive that I know of - this one

https://www.astonishcleaners.co.uk/the-astonish-range/product-category/stainless-steel-shine/

However it has something in it to make it smell nice - window cleaner would get that off.

John

-


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

El carajillo said:


> results (0.57 seconds)
> 
> Search Results
> 
> ...


Perhaps some misinformation in the link I read then!


----------

